# Spanish Garlic Soup - Sopa de Ajo



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 25, 2012)

As per Rock Lobster´s request ...

This humble shepherd´s meat broth has been one of the foundation stones of the Castilla León, Castilla La Mancha and Madrid regional cuisines ( central northern Spain ) since pre-medieval times. Garlic ( ajo ), day old bread, smoked paprika and olive oil with veal stock has evolved to encompass regional and family interpreations. 

In coastal Málaga on the southern Atlantic coast, a fish stock is employed. In the Basque Country on the north central Iberian coast and on the Pyrenee Mountain frontier with France, the beef broth is created with a calf´s leg.

In today´s taverns and bars, its made with an egg on top and sometimes chicken broth verses veal broth ... 

Here is our family recipe: 

8 cloves of garlic whole
2 fl. oz. extra virgin olive oil 
8 coarse country thick chunky slices of bread ( Chapata Italian or French style baguette ) 
1 tsp. Smoked Paprika sweet
1/2 tsp. Smoked Paprika piquant 
salt and black pepper 
Eggs ( 1 per person, 1 per bowl ) 
Chopped minced fresh parsley 
1 1/2 quarts of veal or chicken stock home made

1) sauté whole garlic cloves in olive oil until golden and tender and have impregnated into the oil and then discard the cloves, NOT the oil.
2) sauté the bread slices in the garlic infused olive oil until golden crisp
3) remove the bread and cover with aluminum tent on plate
4) add the paprikas to the oil now and stir briefly and then add all to the stock
5) add the salt and pepper and bring the stock to a boil
6) Split up the large bread chunks into large chunks and place in the broth and simmer 10 minutes and adjust the seasoning and paprika 
7) to serve - pour the broth into earthenware bowls made of clay
8) break an egg in each bowl and wait until the white of each egg sets before serving 
9) sprinkle egg with salt and pepper, minced fresh parsley and serve with extra oven hot bread for extra dipping and a Castilla Leòn or Castilla La Mancha Red oak fermented wine  

Enjoy. 
Margi Cintrano.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 25, 2012)

Looks yummy. What is the purpose of the bread? Does it dissolve in the soup or does it stay in chunks?


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 25, 2012)

*@ Tax Lady:  The Bread in the Garlic Soup*

The bread gives it the substance however, the texture and it of course shall be like an Onion Soup, soaked in the bread ... Try it ... it is good especially on a cold damp grey day ... or when it is truly cold ... 

Let me know how it comes out ... and it is simple ... and full of flavour ... good for you too ... Garlic is a great for immune system ...

Have nice wkend. 
Margi


----------



## taxlady (Feb 25, 2012)

It will be a while before I try the soup with bread. I am on a low carb diet and that was part of the reason I asked. Thanks for the recipe and response.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 25, 2012)

I like your recipe, Margi, but I wouldn't discard the golden brown garlic.  It's ooey gooey goodness is great in the garlic soup I make.  Just put them into a small bowl and mash with a fork.  

It also makes a great base for oyster stew.  I love garlic and like you say it's good for you.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 25, 2012)

*@ Tax Lady: Salt free, low carb, sugar free bread ?*

Good Afternoon Tax Lady,

Onion soup and Garlic soup are both delicious, however, both have bread in them ... However, what about a salt free and sugar free bread and just two slices ? Or a bread low in carbs ?

Is there such an animal ? 

Have nice wkend. 

Kind regards.
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 25, 2012)

*@ ZhiZara: Garlic*

Good Afternoon,

Hi. Yes, garlic is truly good for you, especially if you live in an Urban environment that is over crowded and polluted ...

Okay, good idea ... save the garlic cloves for a near future use ... I would reserve however, use rapidly in another dish --- since in Garlic Soup, they are being used very quickly ... Perhaps for one of my tomato sauces for my pastas. I jar my own Bolognese, Marinara, Pesto, etcetra. 

Interesting fact: 
ZARA is the name of a famous Spanish Galician Clothing Shop, similar to Limited or Express --- they are located in all major USA cities ... Know it ? 
In English it is pronounced ZARA with a Z ... In Spanish: THARA ... 

Have a nice wkend. 
Margi.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 25, 2012)

My screen name is just a name I made up to sound exotic.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 26, 2012)

*@ Zhizara: It is exotic ... A bit Chinese & a bit Spanish*

Zhi is Chinese and Zara ( Thara ) is Spanish ... a touch of elegance ... 

I am always curious about linguistics ... and languages ... 

Thanks for posting.

Margi.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 26, 2012)

Are 8 cloves of garlic enough?


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 26, 2012)

*8 Cloves of Garlic for Spanish Garlic Soup - Yes.*

Ha ha ha ... speaking of aromatherapy, our immune systems shall battle the March gusts of wind ! 

Thanks for post.
Margi.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 26, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Ha ha ha ... speaking of aromatherapy, our immune systems shall battle the March gusts of wind !
> 
> Thanks for post.
> Margi.



Garlic, applied carefully, will keep everything away!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 26, 2012)

*How true ...*



PrincessFiona60 said:


> Garlic, applied carefully, will keep everything away!


 
P. Fiona,

You are quite a witty lady ... 

This is quite a traditional pre-medieval  peasant and shepherds soup ... it is based on what they had to boil ... 

It is good though ... 

Rocklobster requested a Spanish version of the recipe --- so I sent it ... it has lots of discuss responses and feedback, and so --- this is what is important. 

Have nice evening... thanks for all ur feedback and input ...   

Margi.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 26, 2012)

Love the recipe, will be making it soon. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 26, 2012)

*Princess Fiona:  Thanks and have nice Sunday*

Pleased to hear. It is also, easy on purse strings too. Thanks,
Margi.


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks fro the recipe. Will definitely give it a try....


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 27, 2012)

*@ Rock Lobster:  Spanish Garlic Soup*

Your welcome. I am pleased that the recipe got such a response ... It is so easy too ... I like it when it is extremely cold sub zero weather or rainy and damp ... which in Spain is very rare ... or Puglia ( Apulia ) Italia. 

I dislike damp wet grey climate ... I shine in the sun with the sun ... 

Well, enjoy the evening,
Margi.


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 27, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> or Puglia ( Apulia ) Italia.
> i.


I spent three years not far from there. I was in the countryside on the outskirts of Frosinone in the Lazio region. I would take their winters compared to the ones here in Eastern Ontario....


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 27, 2012)

*@ Rock Lobster: Italy*

Puglia ( Apulia ) is quite a bit warmer and drier than Lazio ... 

Eastern Ontario ! My older daughter´s husband was born and raised in New Zealand, the south island ... Wellington ... His parents are New Zealander Canadians, and they live in Toronto ...

I was raised in Vancouver City and lived there until I was 17 almost 18 and went to live with my Chef Italian Grandmom and to go study at NYU - Journalism.  My maternal family, French Swiss and Swiss French immigrated to Vancouver in the 1920s. 

Well, alot of blending ,,, 

Here is a question for you: do you prefer Pacific northwest or Alaskan salmon or Atlantic northeast ? 

Have nice evening.
Margi


----------

